# Todays BIG Challenge (quilt in a day)



## TxCloverAngel (Jun 20, 2005)

OK... it's nothing new when I say I am the queen of Procrastination Land.
Today I aim to fix one of the things I have been putting off....
Each of my boys has a quilt that Their wonderful, beautiful, Kind, benevolent, Mother.. (that would be me) made for them..... well... everyone but Worker #4.

I have had the super-warm flannel for his quilt for months.
I have had the matching thread for months.
I have had the batting for months.
I have had the sewing machine for years.

and yet.... he still has no quilt.

Today I am going to make a quilt.
A whole quilt.
Start to finish.
all TODAY!
(ok... half of the flannel squares are already cut from a fabric swap last year)

I am going to make worked #4's quilt in the biscuit style. They should go fast...
The question is.. can I make a whole quilt in one day??

We shall see....
I'll be back with updates and pictures....

Pray for me.
Pray for my fingers.
Or.... eat a piece of cheese cake for me ok?

it is now 7:03 am

5....4...3...2..1.. BLAST OFF!!!

I['ll post updates and pictures throughout the day HERE on my blog


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Good luck and wonderful running sewing machine and no emergencies on your valent endeavor! 

Tonight I expect to see it.

Angie


----------



## homefire2007 (Sep 21, 2007)

Have a big pot of coffee on and plenty of bobbins already wound Good luck! I had to laugh as my oldest son knows that if he only says, 'Oh yes, most mild and tender queen...it shall be done!' This is usually in response to the 5th time I've asked him to take the garbage down. With that line...I can't stay mad!


----------



## TxCloverAngel (Jun 20, 2005)

UPDATE & pics posted at 9:58am....

HERE


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

As the Muppets would sing...... "Moving right along""''''


----------



## TxCloverAngel (Jun 20, 2005)

10:46am.... Have I ever told you that I HATE cutting batting??
Hand Lotion anyone?


----------



## TC (Jun 22, 2005)

I hate cutting...period! Good Luck!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I'm going to have to see this, with cut batting... I'm not framiliar with this version of doing things. 
(as if I need to investigate ANYTHING else doing with sewing in the near future! Ha!....)

Dana - You're a bad-d-d-d-d-d-d-d-d temptress of sewing stuff..For shame on you:nana:

Angie


----------



## TxCloverAngel (Jun 20, 2005)

11:48am.... 
Lunch break.... 
I STILL hate cutting Batting!! 
(ok... I don't let my kids use the word "hate" I really realllly dislike cutting batting, I loath cutting batting, I detest cutting batting, I abhor cutting batting, I can't stand cutting batting..... should I go on? cause I can ya know! I really can!!)


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

I'm really confused about this cutting of batting!

I have never cut batting, other than to trim the edges of the whole quilt.

Dana, tell us!
Why in the world would you be "cutting batting" when you could do it like most the rest of us?

I'm curious~~~~


----------



## TxCloverAngel (Jun 20, 2005)

OK... let me see if I can explain this the right way...

What I set out to do was a puff rag quilt.
using the 12" flannel squares from the flannel swap.

You have the 12" fabric square.
then a 10 inch square of batting
then another 12" fabric square.

sandwich em together and sew each quilted square together.
(to puff em you take a little tuck in the top side of your square on each of its 4 sides to make the top side "puff up")
I am not making it a puff quilt anymore!
(found out later that 12" is way too big to get the puff look duh!  )
I am sewing a big X through the middle of each square to hold the batting in place and making it like a rag quilt.

then after all your squares are sewn you sew them all together leaving one side of your quilt raggedy or frayed. 
the other side is not.
then snip all of the edges and throw it into the wash.

does this make any sense? lol
its quilting each square as you go.

After the cutting is done it is supposed to go very fast....
If you ever finish cutting that is! lol

here is a link to the book I have that I learned this from ... on ebay.
They make it sound way easier than I did lol

http://cgi.ebay.com/BISCUIT-QUILTS-...ryZ83957QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## TxCloverAngel (Jun 20, 2005)

2:30pm UPDATE... Everything is cut out. Now time to sew. I would have been MUCH further than this if I didn't have the 4 yr old Little-Foreman-in-Pink "helping" me. Oh and if I hadn't stopped 47 times to cry about how much I dislike cutting batting.

pics here


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

After I sent that message, I found my granddaughter's rag quilt and realized from your description that you must be making it similar to that.

With looking at that quilt and, Now with your second description, I understand why you are cutting batting.

I've never made a rag quilt or I may have caught on to your technique sooner.

Good Luck!


----------



## TxCloverAngel (Jun 20, 2005)

7:00 pm UPDATE.... Well, things slowed WAY down with 4 kids coming home from school. I had to go pick up worker #3 from Drivers ed, cooked and ate dinner. But, I finished sewing all of the individual squares together!

Now the shower assembly line is starting. While the dirty short people get clean, I will begin to sew the squares together into a quilt! whoo hooo!! we are in the home stretch!

Here is worker #4 arranging the squares to his liking. He is excited! (scroll down to the 7:00 update for that pic.)


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Looking good..... does the day go until Midnight? 

Angie


----------



## TxCloverAngel (Jun 20, 2005)

AngieM2 said:


> Looking good..... does the day go until Midnight?
> 
> Angie


I'm thinkin it might have to ! lol

I told Ben.... He'll wake up with it on lol


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

Looking good Girl !!!!!!
Tuck him in and wish him pleasant dreams.
I hate "dislike" cutting batting too, but it goes much easier and faster if you cut it with a rotary cutter.
Good Job !!!!
bopeep


----------



## TxCloverAngel (Jun 20, 2005)

9:42pm UPDATE- OK.... now comes the time where we must ask ourselves... What is the definition of "finished"? Worker #4 is indeed sleeping under his brand new schmooshy warm flannel quilt. BUT I am making this quilt a rag quilt. And for it to truly be finished, I have several hours of snipping of the seams to make em look worn & frayed. It IS together.

I COULD leave it this way. Altho it would look kinda funny. I guess I didn't really, totally, completely, 100% finish the quilt. But it's together! He is sleeping under it. Does that count? Whatever the verdict... I am proud of myself for getting this thing done (sortof kinda almost)

Pictures tomorrow.
nite nite


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

If it is usable as intended - FINISHED.... the rest is just cosmetic tweaking!!!

(ask me how I know... ice skating costumes).

Angie


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

wooohooo!!! you did good!
I can't wait to see the last picture.
And I think you are finished also. Just a quick snip and wash, and it will be tweaked to perfection!
:goodjob:


----------



## TxCloverAngel (Jun 20, 2005)

7am today... snip snip snip snip snip snip snip snip snip **sigh**


----------



## TxCloverAngel (Jun 20, 2005)

8:30 am FINISHED!!!!

This is worker #3's quilt! roughly 24 hours after I started it. As you can see, I snipped all of the seams. To get the desired effect I just threw it into the washing matching.. this will help the edges fray and curl up a bit. Here is a picture of it BEFORE washing. I'll post the washed picture after it comes out of the dryer. Whoo Hoo!! I am proud if I say so myself!


the picture is at the end of the post HERE


----------



## notenoughtime (Aug 13, 2007)

What a great job you did....... Congradulations....


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

You insane sew-n-sew! :happy:

Looks great. (how's the blisters on your thumb from all that snipping?)
Angie


----------



## TxCloverAngel (Jun 20, 2005)

Not one blister!! as a matter of fact My hand isn't even tired!!
someone on this site suggested getting *FISKARS rag quilt snips*.
So I asked Santa-Mom for some for Christmas... this was my first time using them...

RUN and go buy some NOW!!

cut like buttah!!
less than 2 hours (even with lots of interruptions) its done and my hand feels great!!
I sure wish I would have had these when I did my denim rag quilt! lol

ok.. maybe the next quilt eill look like more of a quilt than a bunch of squares sewn together... but I'm loving this!


----------



## Nessa's Nannies (Mar 4, 2006)

TxCloverAngel, it looks wonderfull! and how special for your son to have his very own quilt. I would love to make a rag quilt of my own but I'm scared 'cause I don't know a thing about quilting. Would it be posible that next time you are on a "leissurely" (sp), simple, rag quilt project, you could perhaps take pictures each step of the way and perhaps post them? it would help soooo much!


----------



## Nan (May 13, 2002)

Wow...just wow!!!! I can't wait to dig into my stack of blocks! You are really inspiring! I was wondering what they would look like in a rag quilt! I am soooooo glad you posted this! It looks so cozy and warm! I bought plenty of heavy flannel to use as backing! Your quilt looks fantastic!!!!! Great job! FAST too!


----------



## TxCloverAngel (Jun 20, 2005)

Nessa's Nannies said:


> TxCloverAngel, it looks wonderfull! and how special for your son to have his very own quilt. I would love to make a rag quilt of my own but I'm scared 'cause I don't know a thing about quilting. Would it be posible that next time you are on a "leissurely" (sp), simple, rag quilt project, you could perhaps take pictures each step of the way and perhaps post them? it would help soooo much!


I'm actually putting together a really simple tutorial for my sister. I'll let ya know what it's posted.
Oh.. and join the club! I know nothing either! I just decided one day.. "Gee... I think I'll make a quilt!" lol I started with one made form blue jeans! Oiy! it was crazy! but I love it!!!!

as you can see, I make my quilts very VERY simple. I promise anyone can do it.


----------



## TxCloverAngel (Jun 20, 2005)

Ok.... so it took me a little bit longer than a day...
But in my defense, I could have finished it in one day had I not taken so many breaks.
But 25 and a 1/2 hours ain't bad for a whole quilt!

Worker #4 loves it!
The fact that its flannel makes it super-schmooshy and super cuddly-warm.
And the fall colors and simple design make it perfect for a manly-man boy.
(oh don't let me kid you.... it's simple because I have no idea what I'm doing... But I'm loving doing it anyway!)

This is a close up of the raw "snipped" edges. after washing. See how cute they turn out? They curl up and get kind-of "fluffy". I LOVE the look of a rag quilt.
And it couldnt be easier to make! Even for a not-so-good-quilter like me!

I have gotten a few e-mails from other not-so-good-quilter asking me to make a picture based tutorial on how this super-simple quilt is made...
look for it in the next few days.

copied from my blog you can see the pictures HERE.

and Thanks for the support Y'all!!

Oh... there are also pics of this quilt and all my other quilts HERE.. don't get too excited... nothing fancy there... just me learning. and having fun


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

You did a great job !!!!
All your quilts a great !!!!!
I do love those Fiskars rag quilt snips, I did my first rag quilt w/out them, then broke down and bought them, that was some of the best money I ever spent.
Keep up the good work, your kids will treasure those quilts always.
bopeep


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

I went back to look...12 in. sq...I've never done any with that big of square...I must try. The only one that ever gave me blisters was the denim one. I need to look for those fiskars. I love the denim ones & I don't use batting in them.


----------

